
Hackers Are Breaking into Ring Cameras - longdefeat
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3a88k5/how-hackers-are-breaking-into-ring-cameras
======
mikestew
If one has "show dead" on, one will discover that some did not read the
article. I'll save everyone else the trouble: weak passwords, and no two-
factor auth. Nothing in the article indicates an inherent insecurity, except
for allowing weak-ass passwords.

~~~
ehsankia
While that's true, why should hackers be able to mass try password
combinations. Shouldn't all services have heavy rate limits on password
attempts, with account lock outs? Important services like my bank or
teamviewer actually force email 2fa if I login from a new device. These things
should be standard, especially for something as sensitive as a camera in your
house. Most users will not use opt-in 2fa, that's why you have to force these
things on them for their own sake.

